# Why Goats?



## Natermotor (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi, I have been looking into getting a couple of Nigerian Dwarf does for a while now.  I like their size and the amount of milk they produce for being so little.  The problem is convincing my parents, mom in particular, to allow me to purchase these goats.  We are running a bit short on money now, but really, how much can a 50 pound doe eat?  I even saw some 1st cut hay on craigslist for $5 a bale.  I realize that this probably isn't the stuff that they would be eating, but it's just a starting point.  I need some advice from you guys on how to convince my mom to let me get these goats.  I realize that they take a lot of committment(sp?), but that is no problem as I already have a variety of poultry and dogs that I take care of.  I have to get up at 5:20 every morning anyway, so I reasoned "what's the big deal with getting up 20 minutes earlier to take care of the goats?"  

Thanks for your input guys, I appreciate it.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Nov 29, 2010)

Not to dissuade you, because goats are wonderful, but there are other costs to factor in besides feed.  Regular worming, proper housing, fencing, basic medications and medical supplies, hoof trimmers, etc.  And of course if you plan to milk them they'll have to be freshened which means kidding accommodations, supplies, emergency kit, disbudding iron, milking stanchion, and so on.  You may also have to take into account buck care and accommodations.  Maybe your mom will let you take over some extra chores to offset the cost?  Just be realistic and comprehensive about your goat budget.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Nov 29, 2010)

It took me 4 years just to convince my parents, mainly mom, too, to get some chickens. Now I want goats a lot. I decided to just start leasing some goats for fun because I like them, and with that, I'm building up  some goat supplies and knowledge. I will be watching this thread.... because I need help convincing also!!!!


----------



## Natermotor (Nov 29, 2010)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Not to dissuade you, because goats are wonderful, but there are other costs to factor in besides feed.  Regular worming, proper housing, fencing, basic medications and medical supplies, hoof trimmers, etc.  And of course if you plan to milk them they'll have to be freshened which means kidding accommodations, supplies, emergency kit, disbudding iron, milking stanchion, and so on.  You may also have to take into account buck care and accommodations.  Maybe your mom will let you take over some extra chores to offset the cost?  Just be realistic and comprehensive about your goat budget.


Thanks for the input!

I have already located sources for cheap but durable fencing.  I plan to just build a small little barn to be economical at first, maybe moving up in size later.  As for the disbudding iron, I read in the Storey's Guide to Raising Dairy Goats that someone had used just a metal rod heated over a wood stove(not that I will be doing that!)  I definetly will not be keeping a buck unless kidding(sp?) season is near.  I also have some friends who own goats, so for a while I hope they wouldn't mind lending me some of their equipment.  And by worming, do you mean yearly like dogs?

Plus I already have alot of this stuff(bedding, extra durable fence/electric wire, etc.) from taking care of my ducks.  

Also, what does hoof trimming entail, and how often does it need to be done?  I have read that it needs to be done less often if they have some kind of rough substance in their pasture(a big rock?).  Is this true?  

Sorry I have so many questions, I am definetly quite knowledge hungry.


----------



## elevan (Nov 29, 2010)

I just have to commend you for being so young and doing your "homework" and creating a plan to convince your mom that you are ready for goats!


----------



## Natermotor (Nov 29, 2010)

elevan said:
			
		

> I just have to commend you for being so young and doing your "homework" and creating a plan to convince your mom that you are ready for goats!


Thanks for the kind words, they mean alot.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Nov 29, 2010)

Hoof-trimming is when you clip their hooves... like clipping out nails. You use hoof trimmers like this http://www.jefferslivestock.com/product.asp?camid=LIV&pn=0035202 It isn't that hard, unless you forget to. The time depends on what their hooves look like  There's some much info for worming, just do a search on here and you'll find a lot!


----------



## Natermotor (Nov 29, 2010)

Dreaming Of Goats & Sheep said:
			
		

> Hoof-trimming is when you clip their hooves... like clipping out nails. You use hoof trimmers like this http://www.jefferslivestock.com/product.asp?camid=LIV&pn=0035202 It isn't that hard, unless you forget to. The time depends on what their hooves look like  There's some much info for worming, just do a search on here and you'll find a lot!


Do you just trim up the outside or do you also trim the inside up too?


----------



## Ariel301 (Nov 29, 2010)

You will trim the outside edges (hoof wall) and also level the sole of the foot too. It's really pretty easy to do as long as your goats are cooperative. 

Do you have a 4-H program that has a goat project? Maybe joining that would be a help in convincing your parents you are really wanting to do this. It would also be educational for you, so you can learn to care for your goats, I did 4-H for many years and learned a lot. 

Perhaps if you made a nice chart for your parents to look at showing that you have planned and researched out everything--list all the things your goats will need and what it will cost for each for a year, with a total estimated cost for keeping them for the year. How would you plan to pay for the expenses of upkeep on the animals, since your family doesn't have a lot of resources? I'm in the same boat, and it is a challenge coming up with feed money sometimes, or paying an unexpected vet bill. I figure it costs me about $1000 a year to keep 8 full size LaManchas just in regular feed bills, routine medical care (shots/worming/etc), and repairs to fences, new collars/leads/buckets when they get broken. If you are going to milk them, you will have to breed them every year. Figure out for your plan how you would do this, if/what it would cost, what would be involved in delivering the babies if there are problems, and then what to do with the babies after they are born. Bottle feed or let the does do it? Keep them or sell them? How would you market them for sale? It can be difficult to sell low to average quality goats, especially males, so I would recommend finding the best quality does you can afford and always breeding to a buck better than them. Find out what makes a good doe so you can choose good animals when you do go shopping for them. Find out the benefits of drinking raw goat milk. Find other things you can make from the excess milk if it is more than you can drink. Present it all to your parents when they are in a good mood. 

As for disbudding, I would absolutely not recommend the method you mentioned. It can injure or kill kids if done incorrectly, and if your iron is not hot enough, it won't destroy the horn tissue and you'll have ugly deformed horns growing back in. Too hot, and you can cook the baby's brain. If you plan to disbud, you will need to get an iron or know someone who has one you can use. You will also want someone experienced to show you how it is done and walk you through the first one to be sure you know how to do it right.


----------



## Natermotor (Nov 29, 2010)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> You will trim the outside edges (hoof wall) and also level the sole of the foot too. It's really pretty easy to do as long as your goats are cooperative.
> 
> Do you have a 4-H program that has a goat project? Maybe joining that would be a help in convincing your parents you are really wanting to do this. It would also be educational for you, so you can learn to care for your goats, I did 4-H for many years and learned a lot.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the questions and useful facts, they've really set me thinking.  As for determining how good a doe is, would I just search the breed standard and go from there, or what?  Also, the money really shouldn't be a HUGE problem(I'm not saying it won't be a problem at all) because I'm turning a profit on my duck eggs.  

For fencing, would I just be able use like the 4 foot pvc coated fence that is commonly used for chicken or duck runs with a couple strands of electric wire?  The goats I want are really short so I can't imagine that I would have a problem with them jumping over. 

I've read in the goat book that I have that Oak is poisonous to goats, so can there be any Oak trees in their pasture?  Also, does it really matter if the pasture is part wooded and part grass?

Also, will you reccommend to me a couple of places that I could look into buying goats?  So far all I have looked at is craigslist, which I don't really expect to be up to breed standards.

Thanks for all the answers.

By the way:  I was kinda looking around and came across these http://southjersey.craigslist.org/grd/2046076859.html  Your opinion?


----------



## scrambledmess (Nov 29, 2010)

I think it is great that you are looking for answers.  Another way to help off set the cost is to buy things used.  If you could work and earn a bit of your own money and purchase the things you would need for the goats, make a plan on what you want to use the goats for and how you plan on caring for them, then work on the structures, etc on your own.  You might have a shot.  My kids get nothing living unless they show me they have a strong desire through research, work, and things they purchase.

I have two pygmy wethers.  They really don't cost a great deal of money since they are just pets.  My BIL is very experienced and has most of the supplies.  He does the trimmings for me and reminds me when they need dewormed etc.  We got used fence posts off craigslist for $2 a post (used 9)  We bought a new, x-large, insulated, doghouse for their shelter. It cost $150.  We bought 8 cattle panels at $12 each.  Straw for extra winter insulation was $2 a bale.  We use 3 bales at a time.  They trample them down after a bit and have to be replaced.  There were was hardware, buckets, hay holder rigged thingie, minerals, vacc, etc.

Mine don't eat much.  I think I over feed them because they are very fat.  I go through a bag (around $8) of feed a month sometimes a bit longer.  It takes about a week to go through a bale of hay (anywhere from $3-5 a bale).

Sounds like you are getting some good advice!


----------



## ChksontheRun (Nov 30, 2010)

I have a suggestion for reading.  http://www.fiascofarm.com/

There are mixed opinions on the validitiy of some of the information on this site, but I found it very valuable information in starting to think about goats.  It gives a very comprehensive picture of what you will need to consider with goats.  It describes the hoof trimming process, feeding, fencing, housing, breeding, kidding and a whole lot more.  

Just remember, there are lots of opinions on the right way to do lots of things so the site is  not a bible for goat care, but does give a starting point for information, and it is free.


----------



## IloveEdwardCullen (Nov 30, 2010)

Note: mods don't like you posting your age


----------



## poorboys (Nov 30, 2010)

It would be nice if you could find someone to mentor you, I teach my young granddaughter who is 6 yrs younger, I started with the basic's with her, and we finally bought her a young pygmy herd, so when they have babies, she can save the money from the sale to help with other things she will need later on, as far as the bigger goats. she watches when we do shots, trim hooves, and deliver kids. she does not at her age particepate just watches. she does know the feeding system for each age group, knows how to milk, and process the milk. she earns her money from doing chores with the goats, so she can buy her own. You are alot older and I applaud you for wanting to learn, I agree that maybe you could find a 4-h group or a mentor to help you get started. there's alot to learn and Us on this forum are still learning.  good luck to you!!!It's a wonderful hobbie and a passonate one to have. Patty


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Nov 30, 2010)

Don't worry about the oak.  Goats have the ability to detoxify fairly large amounts of tannin-rich forages without ill effect.  Here's an article I found to be really informative:

http://s3.amazonaws.com/publicationslist.org/data/silanikove/ref-74/tannin.tox.SRR95.pdf


----------



## Natermotor (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks for all the info guys, still no luck in convincing my mom.  She is a very tough nut to crack.  

Pertaining to the fences:  Is it okay if I use that 4 ft. tall fencing for the Nigerian goats?  Is it possible for them to jump over that because they are so small?  

Thanks for the info about the oak tree and the link.  Those were both very helpful.  

I'm still open to more suggestions from people, so post, post, post!

Oh, and about the 4H.  I have almost very little time for 4H. At absolute most, I have 4 hours of open time, and that is usually between four and seven or seven-thirty at night.  I play hockey 6 times a week, and my school is also very demanding.  When I was younger, I thought about doing 4H, but I was(and still am!) really shy about meeting new people.  Looking back on it, I wish I took the oppurtunity.  Sorry if I'm just spilling my thoughts out!

Also, it would be helpful if you guys new about a breeder near the MD, DE, PA area or knew somebody that I could talk to about a breeder around here. 

Thanks.


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 30, 2010)

My fencing is 4 feet high and I have no problems with my Nigerians jumping over them. Is it possible, yes. But I guess if the goats are happy, then maybe they don't try.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Nov 30, 2010)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> My fencing is 4 feet high and I have no problems with my Nigerians jumping over them. Is it possible, yes. But I guess if the goats are happy, then maybe they don't try.


Thankfully, my goats have rarely lived up to their reputation as escape artists either.


----------



## Natermotor (Nov 30, 2010)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> ksalvagno said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys.  Also, what is the gestation period for Nigerians?


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 30, 2010)

5 months


----------



## Natermotor (Nov 30, 2010)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> 5 months


Thank you!

Does it matter a whole lot if the ground is a little swampy during the wet season?  Will that hurt their hooves, even if I keep them regularly trimmed.  Is there anything that I can do so that their hooves don't get damaged when the ground is like that? 

Thanks


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Nov 30, 2010)

Here's a link to a video on basic hoof care that might help: http://www.extension.org/pages/Goat_Basic_Hoof_Care


----------



## rebelINny (Nov 30, 2010)

Oh yes those nigerians can certainly jump a 4ft. fence LOL. However I have only experienced a buck in rutt that jumped my 5 ft fence while standing on a stump  Anyway, I also do not live in MD, DE, or PA however I do live in NY on the MA border. I will have lots of mini-alpines this next spring and I know a wonderful breeder of nigerians just 15 minutes from me in MA. She has great stock and always buys bucks that are from great bloodlines and keeps alot of the does for breeding back so you know they are good lines. Her bucks actually are the sires to my Alpine does kidding in spring. Check out my does on my kidding schedule tab and the junior doelings tab to see a few mini-ALp kids from last year. Its www.shadyacresfarm.webs.com Good luck convincing your mom. I hope you can do it.


----------



## theawesomefowl (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm trying to convince my dad to let me get goats!


----------



## Natermotor (Dec 1, 2010)

rebelINny said:
			
		

> Oh yes those nigerians can certainly jump a 4ft. fence LOL. However I have only experienced a buck in rutt that jumped my 5 ft fence while standing on a stump  Anyway, I also do not live in MD, DE, or PA however I do live in NY on the MA border. I will have lots of mini-alpines this next spring and I know a wonderful breeder of nigerians just 15 minutes from me in MA. She has great stock and always buys bucks that are from great bloodlines and keeps alot of the does for breeding back so you know they are good lines. Her bucks actually are the sires to my Alpine does kidding in spring. Check out my does on my kidding schedule tab and the junior doelings tab to see a few mini-ALp kids from last year. Its www.shadyacresfarm.webs.com Good luck convincing your mom. I hope you can do it.


I was actually looking pretty specifically for the nigerians, just for the fact that they are able to breed year round(I hope, as it was mentioned in the Storey's guide.)

Also, I think I've decided not to buy from Craigslist, because almost none of the animals there have pedigrees, which are an important factor in the purchase.

What should I look for in regards to the utter?  Like teet size, or how far from the belly the utter is from the stomach? 

Another question:  Do you think that since I don't want to really have to deal with all the requirements, mainly time, of kids, that some breeder near me would be willing to sell me some older does for a relatively low price?  I also want opinions about wether I should by older goats of kids.

Maybe you could also give me some form of contact for the breeder, although they probably are too far away for me anyway.  

Thanks everyone, you've all been lots of help.


----------



## theawesomefowl (Dec 1, 2010)

Sigh...i reaaaahhhhlly want goats....I hope you get yours soon! please post photos!


----------



## Natermotor (Dec 1, 2010)

Double Post.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Dec 2, 2010)

Natermotor said:
			
		

> Another question:  Do you think that since I don't want to really have to deal with all the requirements, mainly time, of kids, that some breeder near me would be willing to sell me some older does for a relatively low price?  I also want opinions about wether I should by older goats of kids.
> 
> .


You could purchase does in milk (although quality adults won't be any cheaper than kids) but eventually you'll have to rebreed them if you want to keep them in milk.  That means you'll need to be prepared for kids at some point.


----------



## freemotion (Dec 2, 2010)

Does in milk will not be cheaper, but the milk can pay them off if your family drinks a lot of milk.  I always recommend that people get a doe in milk as the first dairy animal if at all possible, and watch her being milked before you buy her...milked by hand.  Milk her yourself, too....it is harder than it looks at first, then it gets easier after a few attempts.


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 2, 2010)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Does in milk will not be cheaper, but the milk can pay them off if your family drinks a lot of milk.  I always recommend that people get a doe in milk as the first dairy animal if at all possible, and watch her being milked before you buy her...milked by hand.  Milk her yourself, too....it is harder than it looks at first, then it gets easier after a few attempts.


That is what I did and I am glad I did.   I bought a LaMancha in milk and the seller had her 6 year old daughter show me how to milk her.  If a 6 year old can milk her without a problem, she is an easy milker.  Jasmine is a sweet little thing, very easy to milk.  I don't even have to lock her in a head gate to milk.


----------



## Natermotor (Dec 2, 2010)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Natermotor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the help everybody!  

I just wanted to say that I would rather start with a doe in milk so that I could get a feel on how to take care of goats and also set up a schedule.  

Question:  Will a doe raise all her kids by herself, or do I have to do it?

Thanks!


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 3, 2010)

Natermotor said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the help everybody!
> 
> I just wanted to say that I would rather start with a doe in milk so that I could get a feel on how to take care of goats and also set up a schedule.
> 
> ...


Almost all does will raise kids themselves if you want them to.  There are pros and cons to bottle raising the kids vs having the dam raise them. Everyone has their own opinion as to what is best.  All of my meat goats are dam raised, no point in trying to milk a Boer.  My one dairy doe I let raise her kids, I keep the kids with her during the day, separate them at night and milk her in the morning.  I do it because I do not want to milk twice a day.

Some people bottle raise all their kids on pasteurized milk to guarantee the kids are CAE and CL free. 


You will figure out what works best for you.


----------



## Natermotor (Dec 3, 2010)

New question:  What would the average vet bill be per year for 2 nigerian dwarfs?  My mother is POSITIVELY SURE that goats are always sick....

It is driving me insane that she won't let me get these.  All I asked for Christmas was the RIGHT to own nigerian dwarfs.  I even offered to take up extra chores and I wrote out an excel spreadsheet of the expenses.  I'm sad...

/Rant


----------



## freemotion (Dec 3, 2010)

Natermotor.....who will be paying for the goats, the feed, the vet bills?  I'm sad to say, with the state of the economy, often the mortgage, food, car payments, etc. have to come first in a family.  Your parents are probably just being practical.   You may need to wait until you can earn a little income outside of the family.  Or switch your dream goats to dairy goats that can make an impact on the grocery bill.  A mediocre producer can provide the family with 2-4 quarts a day for 9-10 months per year.  And the kids can be sold to offset breeding fees and feed bills.

The excess milk can be made into yogurt and cheese.  Did you say you are homeschooled?  You can learn to make cheese yourself.  It is fairly simple, just time consuming (I allow 6 hours for the more complex cheeses, although I set a timer several times during that time and go do other things.)  The dairy products, raw and from your own pastured animals, are extremely healthy and healing foods....for more info/ammo, go to www.westonapricefoundation.org and www.realmilk.com.


----------



## Natermotor (Dec 4, 2010)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Natermotor.....who will be paying for the goats, the feed, the vet bills?  I'm sad to say, with the state of the economy, often the mortgage, food, car payments, etc. have to come first in a family.  Your parents are probably just being practical.   You may need to wait until you can earn a little income outside of the family.  Or switch your dream goats to dairy goats that can make an impact on the grocery bill.  A mediocre producer can provide the family with 2-4 quarts a day for 9-10 months per year.  And the kids can be sold to offset breeding fees and feed bills.
> 
> The excess milk can be made into yogurt and cheese.  Did you say you are homeschooled?  You can learn to make cheese yourself.  It is fairly simple, just time consuming (I allow 6 hours for the more complex cheeses, although I set a timer several times during that time and go do other things.)  The dairy products, raw and from your own pastured animals, are extremely healthy and healing foods....for more info/ammo, go to www.westonapricefoundation.org and www.realmilk.com.


Thanks for the links, and I know you're probably right about the whole money thing.  I'm going to try and build up my goat supplies, like fencing and housing, etc. and then over the summer I'll try to get a summer job so that I can afford to feed the goats and pay for vet bills etc.  

And by the way:  Do goats get sick often?  How much would the average cost be of the vet bills anually(not including wormer and other preventatives)

Thanks


----------



## theawesomefowl (Dec 4, 2010)

Natermotor said:
			
		

> New question:  What would the average vet bill be per year for 2 nigerian dwarfs?  My mother is POSITIVELY SURE that goats are always sick....
> 
> It is driving me insane that she won't let me get these.  All I asked for Christmas was the RIGHT to own nigerian dwarfs.  I even offered to take up extra chores and I wrote out an excel spreadsheet of the expenses.  I'm sad...
> 
> /Rant


I asked for that (permission to get goats or goats) for Christmas too....my dad is pretty against animals, other than our chickens and eggs-in-the -incubators. lol.....
He thinks I won't take care of them! I'm old enough to, and I really would like to get a job to pay for them, but......he doesn't like the idea. But they'd be MINE!!!! I really would LOVE  a miniature cow, but can't afford them. So I guess goats or sheep would be better to start with. Sigh. I do love my dad, but I'm stubborn, he is stubborn (where I got it from)....

Well, you should pray about it. That your mom's heart will change. I am still praying!


----------



## freemotion (Dec 4, 2010)

My last two goat-related vet crises cost me $330 and over $500.  With the second one, the goat died after a battle lasting over a month.  I saved a lot of money by doing most of the follow-up injections and bringing the goat into the vet's office, avoiding a farm call charge.  My very last vet crisis....the vet couldn't get here, and I could not get another vet to come out (we have several vets in this town and in each of the surrounding towns....I think there are 10 in the next town over!), they all refused to treat goats.  I ended up on this forum, getting instructions, and saved the goat(s) myself....my doe was trying to deliver a baby that was so badly presented that without help, they both would've died.  I ended up turning and delivering the baby myself.

So.....you really need to be prepared for emergencies, sadly enough.  It is just a reality of owning animals of any kind.

I'm not trying to discourage you, really, just a little dose of reality and to help you see your mom's point of view.  Providing food, clothing and shelter for a family is costly and the top priority....so save your money, every little bit, and get creative about earning some extra cash, and when you have enough to cover all the expenses and an emergency fund in addition....then it is time to ask again.


----------



## Natermotor (Jan 4, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> My last two goat-related vet crises cost me $330 and over $500.  With the second one, the goat died after a battle lasting over a month.  I saved a lot of money by doing most of the follow-up injections and bringing the goat into the vet's office, avoiding a farm call charge.  My very last vet crisis....the vet couldn't get here, and I could not get another vet to come out (we have several vets in this town and in each of the surrounding towns....I think there are 10 in the next town over!), they all refused to treat goats.  I ended up on this forum, getting instructions, and saved the goat(s) myself....my doe was trying to deliver a baby that was so badly presented that without help, they both would've died.  I ended up turning and delivering the baby myself.
> 
> So.....you really need to be prepared for emergencies, sadly enough.  It is just a reality of owning animals of any kind.
> 
> I'm not trying to discourage you, really, just a little dose of reality and to help you see your mom's point of view.  Providing food, clothing and shelter for a family is costly and the top priority....so save your money, every little bit, and get creative about earning some extra cash, and when you have enough to cover all the expenses and an emergency fund in addition....then it is time to ask again.


Ok, I know it hasn't been long, but I managed to save about $700 from Christmas and my birthday and my previous savings and selling some of my paintball equipment.  I created an excel spreadsheet outlining the cost of everything, then broke it down into startup, monthly, and yearly costs.  It seems that with the going rate for the Pygmies(I've decided on them, especially if I can find a decent miling line) in my area is extraordinarily low.  I plan to completely refurbish my existing 8x10 chicken house, add a manger, etc., and put new fencing up.  Would that 8x10 area combined with a 25' long by 20' wide excercise(sp?) yard be enough space for two pygmy goats?  I plan to use some 5ft field fencing with those wooden posts and 2 strands of electric fence.  Is this sufficient?  I would also like to know if I could just get away with the field fencing.  

Thanks for taking the time to read the posts and hopefully answer the questions. 

Happy belated New Year!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 4, 2011)

Yes, that should be enough for the 2. I use woven wire horse fencing for my goats. You want to be careful that they can't stick their head through the fencing and get caught. Depending on the goats, you probably could skip the electric. I don't have electric on my fencing and my goats haven't tried to get out.


----------



## iamcuriositycat (Jan 4, 2011)

Chiming in really late here, but I just wanted to add that goats really are very hardy. Mine haven't been sick once in the year-and-a-half I've had them.

However, one of them did find a fishing hook and embed it in his lip. We weren't able to take it out ourselves (it was a really nasty triple-barbed deal) and had to take him to the vet--right after my husband lost his job. The large-animal vet is a 45-minute drive (think: gas money) plus the bill was $200. 

Another developed diarrhea at one point that fortunately quickly resolved itself, but if it had continued for more than a day, I would have had another vet bill on my hand.

I also don't want to discourage you. We're homeschoolers too and I love for the kids to have their own projects, even if they're time-consuming and/or expensive. But it is good to be realistic. Generally speaking, the larger the animal, the larger the financial investment all around.

I do agree that milking the goat can offset some cost, but it is rare for any good animal project to yield more savings than cost. It's just the nature of taking good care of our livestock--it costs more to do it right.

Still, keep doing your homework, join a 4-H group, see about getting a part-time job to offset some cost, and maybe your mom will come around. And if you're going to pray about it, I highly recommend that you pray for "the best possible outcome--whatever that may be." Our strongest desires aren't always the best thing for us (I know this from sad--and happy--experience). 

Good luck!


----------



## Natermotor (Jan 5, 2011)

iamcuriositycat said:
			
		

> Chiming in really late here, but I just wanted to add that goats really are very hardy. Mine haven't been sick once in the year-and-a-half I've had them.
> 
> However, one of them did find a fishing hook and embed it in his lip. We weren't able to take it out ourselves (it was a really nasty triple-barbed deal) and had to take him to the vet--right after my husband lost his job. The large-animal vet is a 45-minute drive (think: gas money) plus the bill was $200.
> 
> ...


This right here is why I clamp all my barbs.    I'm planning on putting about $300 away for the vet bills, and I'm also planning on getting all the vaccines that I can find, in small amounts of course.  I found that there weren't too many cleared for goats, and the bill should only come about to the $20 mark.  My dad also works in a medical warehouse, so he can get me all the syringes and stuff like that free.  I seem to be in pretty good shape, except for the fact that it is winter and it will be challenging enough to dig the fence post holes.  But I'm confident, and once set upon my path I rarely deviate.   

Pertaining to the 4-H.... I simply do not have enough time.  I would if I could but I can't.  

Thanks for all the helpful posts guys!

Have fun!


----------

